# Sports bars near CFLRS



## NRobichaud (17 Jan 2013)

I'm a big fan of the UFC and I was wondering if there are any good spots nearby that play the ppv's live?


----------



## brent164 (17 Jan 2013)

Yes there's a couple in St Jean, Boston Pizza is the most popular for people on base because it's the closest and the Holiday Inn is next door. They also have a Sports Bar called La Cage or something like that. Its pretty sweet as well. There's others but I never went to them. If you're lucky, it might be played in the mess on bass; They have satellite TV down there. Good luck at CFLRS.


----------



## DnBeresford (17 Jan 2013)

A navy friend gave me a gift card for Boston Pizza, and said that's where most people go.


----------



## yoman (17 Jan 2013)

brent164 said:
			
		

> They also have a Sports Bar called La Cage



It's called La Cage aux Sports. http://en.cage.ca/home 

My preference was normally Boston Pizza.


----------



## SentryMAn (17 Jan 2013)

Go to Montreal, it's like $8-10 on the Public transit which is within walking distance of the Mega.

Way more choices for sports bars(one down on Ste. Cath Street) and you get away from the Shinanigans that will happen at BP or other bars in the area.


----------



## NRobichaud (17 Jan 2013)

Thanks guys! I was thinking going to MTL would probably be the best option on leave weekends, just to get away from it all, but I do have a week spot for Boston Pizza's ribs. If all goes well with my platoon and we get to leave on the weekend I will definitely be attending UFC158 at Centre Bell, anyone else?


----------

